# Pronunciation



## Joecoral (3 Jun 2008)

How does one pronounce Dennerle?

I always pronounced it 'de-nerl', but listening to the latest PFK podcast, they pronounce it 'denner-lay'
Which is correct, if either? Or is it down to personal interpretation?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2008)

I say, "Denn-earl-lay".  That's how the German's say it.


----------



## beeky (4 Jun 2008)

I've always pronounced it den-er-lee. Probably completely wrong though! George is probably right.

BTW, did you know Lowenbrau beer is pronounced Lurven-brow. You'd get some odd looks asking for a pint of it like that though....


----------



## JamesC (4 Jun 2008)

'Denn earl' for me but I usually miles out with my pronunciation.

Talking about beer when I lived in Brussels there was a beer there called Maes Pils which is pronounced Mars Pils.

James


----------



## ceg4048 (4 Jun 2008)

The rules of German phonetics require that all trailing vowels are pronounced, so that an expression such as "Meine fine dame" (my fair lady) would be pronounced mine-eh fine-eh dahm-eh.

Spanish and Italian vowels are always pronounced independently and regardless of location so that the Spanish car Seat is pronounced say-aht in the same way the Italian car Fiat is pronounced Fee-aht.  

Cheers,


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Jun 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> BTW, did you know Lowenbrau beer is pronounced Lurven-brow. You'd get some odd looks asking for a pint of it like that though....


In europe the W is not pronouced has "U" like in the England, its always a "V" like the french pronouce the W as "double v"


----------



## aaronnorth (4 Jun 2008)

beeky said:
			
		

> I've always pronounced it den-er-lee.



That is how i pronounce it.

How does everyone pronounce echindorous?

I say _ech-in-door-us_ but while at MA a guy in there pronounces it as _ek-in-door-us_


----------



## JamesC (4 Jun 2008)

I say ech-in-o-door-us

James


----------



## beeky (5 Jun 2008)

ek-in-o-door-us for me.

Also..(for fun!)

lim-know-file-are ses-ee-floor-are

my-rio-file-um mez-ee-ain-um

stow (as in cow)-row-jine (definitely not sure on this one!)

Lily-op-sis more-reet-ain-ee-um

Nessy-are ped-ee-chel-are-ta

wrote-are-la wrote-und-ee-fole-ee-are

But probably all wrong, so take no notice of me!


----------

